# Fear the Mighty 28



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I know most of you frequent both forums, but not all. I post photos over there because they allow larger images:

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=883088


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great hunt! I just started looking for a .28 O/U this last week, I don't want to break the bank on one but I do want a reliable gun. 
paddler, I don't know what you are paying for those Xperts but here's a link to Rogers, they have the shells for $120 case. #6 or #7 shot
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/inde ... ct_id=1819


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Fowlmouth. I think I paid about that last year from Able Ammo, ~$11.41/box plus shipping. But they've gone up there. I don't shoot many, and have quite a bit on hand.

Buy a Beretta and don't look back.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some great pics and some great looking bird’s paddler 8) 

Fowlmouth good luck on finding your 28. They are the most fun and most amazing of all the bores with what they can do. It really surprises a lot of people when they see the 28 in action.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bunch of birds Paddler. And to think, all this time I thought you had to have a boat with a MM and a SBEII to kill birds in Utah.

Yea, Saturday was a good day. No Pennys where I was at though.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cool!! looks like saturday that fog burned off and the birds moved. I have a side by side .410 that I want to see if I can shoot steel out of, it would make for a really cool freeze hunt on the mallards that I get at ten yards. just worried about the full choke barrel with steel.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Full choke barrels are often "ringed" when steel shot is fired through them. This is not an issue on a single barrel gun, but would probably be bad for a double gun. If you want to shoot steel, I'd open up the chokes to not tighter than IC/M. You could always load a softer non toxic pellet, like Nice Shot, etc, but that's a bit of a pain.

I hunted with SK in the bottom barrel and IC in the top. I only fired the top barrel twice, and 6 of those 7 birds were taken with the SK tube. I figure that the pellets lose energy fast, ie, 25 or so yards, so I may as well have the largest pattern possible at that range.

blackdog, don't feel bad. Greenheads will do when the pinnies and GWT aren't around.


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

I love my beretta silver pigeon 28. I would recommend a reloader if you are going to buy one. They are a ton cheaper to reload than buy (lead shot, I haven't tried non tox yet). Weatherby had advertised a 28 auto loader last year (Entre Rios), but danged if I can find one that actually exists. It was advertised at a little over 5 lbs. and the list price was around $700. if I remember right.

WC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Beretta makes a great production grade O/U. The 28s are a bit heavy, however. Both my SP I and SP II have pistol grips and weigh in at 6# 4oz, while my 20 gauge SP V with a straight grip weighs 6# 2oz. I'm on the hunt for a 28 gauge SxS in the sub 6# range. 

Maybe I'll take my 20 gauge for an ice hunt. I bought some Winchester Expert #6 steel at Wal Mart for $7 last year. They have 3/4 oz, vs the 5/8 ounce in the 28, so 236 pellets vs 196.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i tried to join these forums and never got a feedback on acceptance???


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bkelz said:


> i tried to join these forums and never got a feedback on acceptance???


Are you talking about the 28 ga society? or the refuge?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> bkelz said:
> 
> 
> > i tried to join these forums and never got a feedback on acceptance???
> ...


the refuge. i used a school email and everything since my gmail or yahoo wont work with that site.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice hunt paddler. Just one question: Do you keep a backup 12 gauge for when the geese fly by? I think I'd be pretty mad at myself if a couple of canadas flew by at 40 yards and all I had was a 28 gauge.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, no back up. That wouldn't really be a 28 gauge hunt, would it? This is from the inaugural event last year:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

love the pics!!! looks like a lot fun hunting with a smaller guage like that. might have to get out the old 410 one of these days.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Great pics and report. There are not a lot of guys shooting 12ga 3.5" shells that have that kind of success, the more I hunt with the smaller bores the more I realized just how much recoil affects getting back on target quickly. I am able to consistently shoot double and triples out of flock better with a 20ga than a 12ga. I just received my 28ga TPS wads from BP today and am ready to load up some TSS #9 for my 5lb 28ga to see how it does. So how does one get invited to the 3rd annual 28ga hunt next year?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

toasty, there's a lengthy application process, including but not limited to triplicate forms, shooting proficiency exams, etc, followed by an initiation process. And you have to know the secret handshake. Or just PM me.

What 28 do you have?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> Just one question: Do you keep a backup 12 gauge for when the geese fly by?


The 28 does a fine job on geese, as you can see by the photo. Just keep the shots under 8 yards and your golden   .

I have to hand it to Jon, that hunt was by far and away one of the most memorable of my hunting career. And he made it all happen, right down to sporting me the shells and gun. Very, very good time. Thanks again Jon.

The beauty of that hunt to me was the fact that you weren't just going to shoot anything. Patience was the key and defining factor. Shot's over 15 or so yards proved an excercise in futility. Luckily I only had to prove that too myself once! I lost track of the number of birds we passed on, that would have been "gimme" birds with a 12ga. And none were forsaken, it was good time just to watch them work. I feel comfortable saying that Jon and I would have easily limited out well before the day was over had we been shooting our regular guns. The thrill was in the pursuit that day, and not nessecarily in the take.

Thanks again Jon,

Kev


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Paddler,

You should really take a look at loading for your 28. It’s amazing what you can do with it above and beyond the Winchester experts steel loads. 

There are steel loads that push 1700 fps, Hevi shot loads, itx, and TSS. It’s great when you have those day's where the birds are working in on you at 10 yards but then those day's where the geese hang up at 25 a load of hevi sure makes the difference. 

If you ever get into it shoot me a pm and I will send you some load info.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Paddler,
> 
> You should really take a look at loading for your 28. It's amazing what you can do with it above and beyond the Winchester experts steel loads.
> 
> ...


Thanks, HH. I load for it, 3/4 ounce of lead 7s for chukar. I may load non tox in the future, but am pretty happy with the factory steel. As Kevin says, the limitations imposed by the light loads of small steel shot encourage you to think hard about shot selection. It's a different mind set, and changes the entire hunt experience. So it's a nice change of pace. I may load some non tox when I run out of the steel, though, as the cost may be similar. I have a bunch of the AA substitute wads, so would use softer shot.

I guess killing them isn't all that important, especially when I hunt Canada each year and so have plenty to eat. This time of year I like to focus(!) on photography. I hope to post up some nice photos soon.

You need to get up this way for a hunt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, HH, that non tox is expensive ****! I think maybe #5 steel would be a good way to go. The TPS wads are $0.10 apiece, and the shot would be ~ the same. I have lots of 20/28 on hand, and the price/box would be far less than the factory steel. What do you think? You'd have ~150 pellets in a 5/8 ounce load. Sounds like a good compromise, and should be good to 30 yards even on big ducks. I'm not going to pay $1.00/round, that's for sure.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Paddler,

I don't have kpy in front of me to quote but #5 steel at 1680 fps for any duck should be golden to 30 yards. I have not loaded 5 shot as of yet but I don't hesitate to pull the trigger at 20 to 25 with my 6 shot reloads at that speed. 

If you watch around and purchase the hevi already loaded in like a long 12 or the 10 bore when they have blow outs on it, and then pull the shot the cost goes down real fast for loading it in the 28. 

The loading data I have is not for the new tps wad. I need to call and see just what speeds they are pushing the steel at with the new tps wads. The load I have is for the magnum 28 wad for both steel and hevi shot.

I would bet if you are interested Toasty would have some extra hevi shot he might be willing to part with....or if you twist my arm really really hard I might be willing to send up a box or two of hevi shot 10 bore loads, loaded with 6 shot......the 6 shot is just sweet on geese out to 30 yards or a little more when launched from the 28. Now if its the latter I will expect the hulls back so I can load them up with steel mind ya


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Is that Magnum wad safe for steel? Last time I checked, BP recommended using mylar with their wads for steel. With the TPS wad, I can load steel for ~$7.00/box, which beats $13/box for the Winchester stuff. If it'll yield clean kills at 30 yards, that's all I need.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Paddler,
> 
> I don't have kpy in front of me to quote but #5 steel at 1680 fps for any duck should be golden to 30 yards. I have not loaded 5 shot as of yet but I don't hesitate to pull the trigger at 20 to 25 with my 6 shot reloads at that speed.
> 
> ...


#5 steel at 1680 fps has 1.5" of penetration to about 33 yards. I've shot a handful of mallards with a 7/8oz #5 1700 fps load and it did the job just fine 30-35 yard range.

I've got the data for the new TPS28 wad (Sent a PM HH) and have everything set up to start reloading tomorrow. Most of the data is for ITX13 shot. There is a couple loads for 1/2oz steel and standard ITX, but I'll be loading up some heavyweight 13 #5 in a 7/8oz load at 1300 fps with a new Cheddite hull. That load has 173 pellets and will take ducks out as far as any 12ga steel load I use for ducks.

Anybody have a load for 28ga steel using Alliant Steel powder or Lilgun? I've been through the limited data I have and can't find anything that looks interesting with steel shot.

I've got a few boxes of hevi shot #7 shot turkey loads that I'm going to pull the shot. They will give a little more pattern density and will still retain enough energy to take ducks that might skirt the decoys a bit. I'll develop the #8 and #9 TSS load this summer when it gets a little warmer and I can make sure the load is going to function in my gun and throw beautiful patterns. I'm happy to help a fellow waterfowler out with any tungsten no tox needs.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Is that Magnum wad safe for steel? Last time I checked, BP recommended using mylar with their wads for steel. With the TPS wad, I can load steel for ~$7.00/box, which beats $13/box for the Winchester stuff. If it'll yield clean kills at 30 yards, that's all I need.


Paddler,

I have had no problem with barrel scouring from the load nor has the developer of the load. The pressure is a little bit higher with this load though and I will not shoot it through my thin walled redlable but I shoot it through both my 870 pump and my cz redhead o/u. The pressure is still within safe working pressure and has been tested.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Time so resurrect the 28 thread...

Here are the results from the first quick outing with the TPS28 wads and HW-13 #6 (load information is in the pattern pic). *This is a 2 man limit*. I was responsible for the demise of one drake, one hen, and the ringneck, what is not shown the is the hen ringneck I also hit, but couldn't find.

On paper this load is good for ducks to 50 yards, well I took the hen with a single shot at about 40-45 yards, she dropped dead. I dropped the drake directly overhead with a single shot at about 30 yards, but missed 2 follow up shots on another drake headed away at 45-50 yards. The ringneck was easy and went down at about 25 yards with a single shot and I hit the hen with the 3rd shot of the series at about 35 yards.

I also missed a couple shots, but that is not the fault of the ammo, was definitely the shooter. I had 2 birds come in and swing about 40-45 yards wide of the decoys. As they headed left to right hard, I emptied the gun both times the birds and didn't scratch a feather. My fellow hunter seemed to agree with my assessment that I was shooting behind the banking birds. I'm used to shoot stuff int he 1700 fps range and I'll have to adjust back down to 1300 fps. I find this load performance comparable to the fast 12ga steel reloads I've been shooting. Being a 5lb gun, there is just a bit of recoil, about like a 20ga 3/4oz light skeet load and man I can get back on target quick. I can shoot and not loose sight picture.









Pattern Pic


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

What is the shotgun in the pic?
WC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Benelli


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice work Toasty!

I would like to see a goose shot with that load at 30 or so yards. Bet it would do a number on the big guys.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice write up, Toasty. I'd like to see a 5/8 ounce load for steel #5s. It looks like the Magnum wad isn't designed for steel shot. Will the TPS wad hold 5/8 ounce? Is there a load for the WWHS hull and 20/28?

I'm heading down to the Beinfield show in Vegas in 3 weeks. I'll be looking for a nice 28 gauge SxS. Something about 5 1/2#-5 3/4#, maybe Spanish. My Berettas are nice, but at 6 1/4#, bit heavy for a 28.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Nice write up, Toasty. I'd like to see a 5/8 ounce load for steel #5s. It looks like the Magnum wad isn't designed for steel shot. Will the TPS wad hold 5/8 ounce? Is there a load for the WWHS hull and 20/28?
> 
> I'm heading down to the Beinfield show in Vegas in 3 weeks. I'll be looking for a nice 28 gauge SxS. Something about 5 1/2#-5 3/4#, maybe Spanish. My Berettas are nice, but at 6 1/4#, bit heavy for a 28.


I've not seen any no tox data for 28ga win AA.

You can fit 5/8oz #5 steel into the tps28 with about 1/16" to spare at the top, it has more volume than the HW28, but the only data I have for steel is for 1/2oz. Hamernhonker's 1660 load would probably work, but I don't know the effect of the different wad on pressure, I'd be willing to pitch in $10 or $15 to get it tested.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

For reasons of pattern density, I'd like to use at least 5/8 ounces of steel. Maybe by the time I run out of factory 6s, more data will be available.


----------

